# ! Help ! My subs cut in and out?



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

ok i own a 1963 impala and have 2 12inch insigina subwoofers the specs for the subs are 600rms 1800max dual 4 ohm voice coils I also have a Kenwood 1800wat amp specs: 1800wat max 500 rms at 4 ohms. I all so have a 1 farad capacitor. the whole thing is running off my car batt with 4 gauge wire. I have had the system for about a year and the whole time i have delt with the fact that it cuts out. when i go down the road and playing my music for about 5min at 60% volume my subs will just randomly cut out. and in about a min it comes back on. in most cases i turn the music down and it comes back on but lately i just left it and after a min of no subs they would cut back on. I have no idea why. Can anyone please help. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

needs more voltage.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

Voltage? would a deepcell batt setup in my trunk help. or do i need a new high powered alternater or what? my alt is 80amps at idel and 180max i though that would be enought power?


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

check all your grounds i mean the chassis grounds then jus check into a new car battery n dont be affraid to spend a little money on a really good battery like a yellow or red top


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

or it could just be something as simple as a bad connection check all your terminals your ground and power connections... Maybe even your remote wire I dont know if that would help but it might.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

500 watts rms and 4 gauge power shouldnt have any problems. check all the connections. next time the amp cuts out turn down the radio immediatly, then turn it off and back on. if it comes right back on then you probably have the speakers wired wrong or they are going bad. if it doesnt then the amp is reaching its thermal limit and needs to cool down.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

ok i will try that thanks man


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

So just the subs cutout and not the rest of the speakers?

If so, more than likely not getting good ground


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

how exactly do you have these subs wired to the amp? do you have them wired to the amp at 4 ohms? or do you have it trying to make the amp run at 1 ohm when its not stable, sounds to me like the amplifier is going into protect, and 1 minute sounds about right for it to come back out of it, i'd suggest re-doing the way your subs are wired up because this sounds like the problem to me.


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

im kinda having the same problem as this guy i got 4 jl audiow3 12's running on 2 500/1 jl amps,car battery is a optima redtop,subs still keep cutting out, dont understand it because everything is new,any sugesstions would be greatly appreciated,just picked up a power cell going to try that out.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Ground Loop


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the same problem once and it was a bad ground that runs from the battery to the chassis..Not the big wire one but the second little one..


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

so i need to fix the ground to my amp right now it is just bolted to the trunk and it only seems to cut out when am stopped.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Mar 26 2009, 12:43 PM~13396245
> *so i need to fix the ground to my amp right now it is just bolted to the trunk and it only seems to cut out when am stopped.
> *


If it only does it when your stopped,sounds to me like a voltage problem LOW RPM's+LOW OUTPUT FROM ALTERNATOR=VOLTAGE DROP.either that or a loose wire as stated above,or amplifier.I could be a number of things added together.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you could be having a voltage drop and its clipping the amp..which is where you hear the term the amp is clipping...also one voice coil or one subs voice coils could have a bad tensil lead and when the sub is over driven the lead gets over extended and its barely hangin on.. the ohm load of ur subs wiring may be too low for the amp..and the amp isnt stable at that ohm load


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

how do I stop a voltage drop?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Mar 29 2009, 05:45 PM~13424235
> *how do I stop a voltage drop?
> *


Bigger batt.
Bigger alternator
Bigger wire


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

find out what your amp is doing when it happens., does that amp have error lights?

run your sub amp by itself with nothing else on, and see if it still does it.

either way you do need to upgrade your wiring and ditch the cap in my opinion.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

ok i had time today to work on it and saw when my subs cut out a red light would shut off i read the manual and saw it was a protective light i then read why it does go off and i saw something about a bad ground so i plan to run a wire from my ground to the batt to make sure it is a good ground if its not that then i am not sure what to do. Also why should i ditch the cap?


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

ok i ran i new ground and wired my whole system to another batt in my trunk and it still goes into protective mode? i think because my subs are rated for 600rms at 4 and i have them hooked up to my amp at 1 phm whicj only pushs 1000rms i need a bigger amp any 1 now of a amp that is at leat 1200rms and fairly cheap?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

yea i'm gonna go ahead and mention yet again you more then likely have the subwoofers wired up to the amp at an ohm level the amp isn't stable at, causing it to go into protect.


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Apr 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13618562
> *yea i'm gonna go ahead and mention yet again you more then likely have the subwoofers wired up to the amp at an ohm level the amp isn't stable at, causing it to go into protect.
> *


yeah and check the cranking amps on the batt under the hood... but more then likely u wired ur subs wrong and/or u need a bigger amp( more watts) dual voice cords take alot of watts


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juxes_One_@Apr 19 2009, 04:04 AM~13619764
> *yeah and check the cranking amps on the batt under the hood... but more then likely u wired ur subs wrong and/or u need a bigger amp( more watts) dual voice cords take alot of watts
> *


Fayetteville huh? I live near Sanford my self.


----------



## forevrbumpn (Apr 21, 2009)

Ive seen this many times, I didnt see any mention of amp location, if its mentioned, sorry i missed it
Is the amp on the box? If so what would be happening is the vibrations probably have broke a solder loose, and when the vibrations go away, the connection goes stable, and is able to play again until lext time the amp is rattled lose again
Thats if the amp is on the box, or if your suspension is very stiff, and bouncy, that could be the killer... If you tightened down all the connections, stripped paint from ground, or ran new ground straight from front batt to rear batt/amp and its still cutting on and off, I will say the amp getting excessively vibrated will be the problem, trying mounting the amp with 1" rubber bumpers to dampen the vibrations


----------



## forevrbumpn (Apr 21, 2009)

forgot to mention,
No its NOT a power issue to the subs, even if its a sealed box which is inefficient, and wants more power, the wattage is no issue
Ive been a subwoofer engineer for a few years, and now work on my own building subs, and I usually get subwoofers I build, that I know I can rate at 1500rms 2000rms and put 500rms- 1000rms on them, and run them perfectly fine
The impedance shouldnt be a issue unless the amp isnt capable of the final ohm load, and usually if it did go in to protect due to ohm load, you would need to turn the amp off, then back on again to get the amp to play again
1 last issue- Possible turn on relay from the remote lead in the amp, I would get a volt meter and find out when it does that if there is still 12v comming from the remote, if there is no 12v from remote from the deck, then its a deck issue, or bad butt connector on the remote line, or something along those lines


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 16 2009, 10:06 PM~13299871
> *im kinda having the same problem as this guy i got 4 jl audiow3 12's running on 2 500/1 jl amps,car battery is a optima redtop,subs still keep cutting out, dont understand it because everything is new,any sugesstions would be greatly appreciated,just picked up a power cell going to try that out.
> *


 update on this one FIXED :biggrin: buy shortdog62 and my bro at http://www.missinglinkaudio.com


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

no but i did find the problem its the shity amp kenwood1800 its rated for 1000 rms at 1 ohm and i have 2 12 hooked up that pushs 1200 watts so i need a bigger amp its cutting out because i am overpowering it and it cuts out so i do not blow it i gess need help findig a stable amp 1200 rms min and cheap if possiable. also 1 ohm stable


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 24 2009, 04:26 AM~13675138
> *no but i did find the problem its the shity amp kenwood1800 its rated for 1000 rms at 1 ohm and i have 2 12 hooked up that pushs 1200 watts so i need a bigger amp its cutting out because i am overpowering it and it cuts out so i do not blow it i gess need help findig a stable amp 1200 rms min and cheap if possiable. also 1 ohm stable
> *


the subs power ratinhghave no effect on how much power yourampproduces iftheamp is [email protected] then that is what it will produce if it is stable at 1ohm and if the manufacturer rated its power right. you should adjust the painson the amp just lower itandsee if that keeps itfrom cutting out .one way or another you are overheating the amp and sending it into protect . and if its been doing this for a whole year you are lucky it even still works . check all the grounds and make sure where they meat themetal that it is sandes or to bare metal with no paint and you should probably rewire you subs back to a 4ohm or 2ohm load im pretty sure that that amp is no where near 1ohm stable and thts why its going into protect becasue it isnt stable at that load


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

the box says 1 ohm stable and want my shit to hit hard i think this amp sucks i need something that can beat all day any ideas that wont make me broke plus i have checked everything you guys have said and fix them all i ran a new ground to my frame (polished)


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Mar 13 2009, 10:14 PM~13275975
> *the amp is reaching its thermal limit and needs to cool down.
> *


----------

